# Budget Bart



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

This is my first attempt at corpsing. My skellie came in the mail the day before yesterday . I'm following the tutorial on SkullandBones.com.

Has anyone seen this guy before? He's a Budget Bart. I couldn't afford a real Bucky, so I started searching for alternatives. I found Bart on Amazon. He's only 42" tall, so I'm planning on dressing him in distressed clothes to make him look like a boy from the early 1900's.

I bought the clothing for him today at my local thrift shop. I'm going to bury his clothes tomarrow to give them a rotten, old look. I'm also going to go to my local dollar store and get the knee highs and pantyhose I need to make his skin.

I'll keep posting pictures and updates! Any advise or tips are appreciated!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice skellie, don't know much about corpsing but i defintely want to see the progression on this prop!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Check back at the Thrift store for the nylons/stockings. Also a good place for wigs, or since you're doing a kid then a large doll will suffice.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

I looked for stockings while I was there, and I didn't find any that were nude colored...just black and white with prints on them . Same thing at the dollar store today. I'm going to head over to either Walmart or K-Mart tomarrow.

I didn't think of dolls hair! Good idea! I'll start hitting garage and yard sales and see if I can find any! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I am excited to see your progress. I have tried the skull and bone method but the dry time is problematic. The results are pretty darn good. If you get exasperated by dry time, think about liquid nails. I have not used it on nylon but it works wonderfully on skulls and is not really thicker than carpet latex.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

I just put the stockings on Bart and shred them to make them look like rotten skin! I ran into some problems when Bart fell off the nail he was hanging on! You know how most skellie skulls are cut at the top so you can take the head off? Well when he fell, his skull went off-set. I tried putting it back on with my hand under the stocking, but that didn't work, so I had to pull down the stocking and put it on that way. When THAT didn't work, I unscrewed the entire skull. I guess that wasn't the thing to do, because then the rod wasn't long enough to fit back throught he skull...it was almost like the spine decompressed around the rod. Anyways...long story short, me and my dad had to do some surgery to extend the rod. It actually turned out better, because the big hook that was on top of the head is now off and there is just the top of a screw on the head.

The carpet latex is on him...I tried not to glop in on too much because I know there is quite a long drying time to it. He's hanging up downstairs right now with a big fan on him. I promise I took pictures, but my computer is being worked on, so I won't be able to post them until I get it back. I swear I'll put them up ASAP.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

I have my computer back!! Whoopie!!! Budget Bart is DONE!! (His clothes will be rotting until Halloween, however) I have to go to work in about a half hour, but I PROMISE when I come home I'm going to post the pictures! He looks AWESOME!!!!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Here are the pictures!









The essential supplies: stockings, lots of knee highs, sissors, carpet latex (not shown), wood stain (not shown), gloves (not shown), brushes (not shown), jute cord (shown later), black spray paint (not shown), and of course, a radio for entertainment!









This is when I put the first pair of stockings over his head.









I ended up cutting off one leg of the stocking and using it on one of his arms. I used knee-highs on the rest of the limbs and cut out the elastic bands on all of them.

Continued...


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

As you can see, his head is missing...me and my dad had to do a little bit of surgery on Bart. He fell off the nail I had him hanging on and landed right on his butt, then fell over and hit his head on the floor, knocking the cut part of his skull (right on top) off kilter. Well, when he hit the floor, his spine somehow compressed, and I couldn't move the top of his skull back in place. So...I got the bright idea to unscrew the hook on top of his head. I got the top of his skull back on, but then I couldn't get it to stay because (since he's a fourth quality skellie) the hook to hold the top of this skull on was not good at all. Needless to say...Bart's skull is now firmly held in place by epoxy. On to the next problem...when I unscrewed the big hook on top of his head, the whole skull come off (hense the picture) and his spine decompressed, so I couldn't get the rod running up his spine and through his skull BACK through the hole in his skull. Daddy to the rescue!! We went to a local hardware store, bought an exteneder for the rod, put it on the rod and a bolt through the top of Barts skull (old hook and new bolt are the next two pictures). It actually ended up working well because on Halloween I won't have this big piece of metal sticking out of his head anymore.
















Continued...


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

The next two pictures are showing the distressing I did to the stockings to make the skin look rotten. You can see the carpet latex on the buckets in the top one.









Next, it was time to latex!!








The latex made everything white, but it ened up drying clear.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

I decided to put a big box fan on him since I have heard from people that carpet latex drys very slowly.








Like I said, he dried up and the "whiteness" went away.









Next, it was time to put the jute on. Technically, in the tutorial I was following, you're supposed to put on the jute as soon as you latex him, but I didn't have the jute cord at that point. I took the cord, separated the three strands that made up the cord, then frayed the strands themselves. While Bart was still tacky, I stuck on what jute I could and I ended up using that for hair 









Continued...


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Next...wood stain. I picked a dark stain because I wanted him to look really old.
















His back








You can't really see it in the end pictures, but I went in with a lighter stain to yellow the cracks in his teeth and go over any white spots I missed. It made such a difference!!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

The last thing to do to him was to spray all his joints, eyesockets, nose, and inside of the ribcage black.










































Voila. He is done...


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Except for the final finishing touch, which is his clothing. I buried them, and used the scumy water from my birdbath for my magical stewing water haha! They're going to be buried until Halloween...I'll post pictures of him all dressed up on the big night!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. I used to use the same aging technique for my zombie clothes on Zombie walks but you can't get into many bars after the walk so now I just throw them in a cement mixer with gravel and die.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!


----------

